# Shire Hall, Crown Court, Haverfordwest - November 2008



## silverstealth (Nov 26, 2008)

The Shire Hall, Haverfordwest. 

The Shire Hall was built in 1837 by William Owen. 

During the 19th century Haverfordwest was radically remodelled by William Owen, son of a local cabinet-maker and an architect of amazing vision and energy. Owen swept away crumbling hovels and replaced them with fine terraces. He erected numbers of public buildings (including the former Corn Market at the top of Market Street, now occupied by a cinema, and most notably the Shire Hall). And he transformed the eastern approach to the town by creating new streets (Victoria Place and Picton Place), plus the New Bridge (which he financed himself), in effect forming an extension of the High Street. 

William Owen was four times mayor of Haverfordwest. Haverfordians still walk, literally, in his shadow. 

Haverfordwest Civic Society 

The End Of An Era 

REMOVAL of the courts from the Shire Hall, Haverfordwest, to their new premises at the town's Hawthorn Rise ends 168 years of judicial hearings in that imposing building. Queen Victoria had not reached the throne when the first cases were heard at the Shire Hall and in those days capital punishment or transportation were often meted out. 

Among the early cases heard there was at least one involving a Rebecca Riot following an incident at Colby Scott and the last time the black cap was worn there was in 1950, when Jenkins the Rosemarket claypit murderer was sentenced to death. 

The Shire Hall was the scene of much pomp and ceremony when the Assize courts sat and the red-robed judges with their colourful entourages arrived to a fanfare of trumpets after attending the traditional church service in St Mary's. 

The ceremonial inside continued with the formal reading of the Commission of Assize with such archaic expressions as `Oyer and Termina and General Jail Delivery' and with the time-honoured ceremonial of the gloves. This entailed the handing of token white gloves to the judge by the sheriff of the Town and County of Haverfordwest and the High Sheriff of the County of Pembrokeshire if there was an absence of triable crime in their respective areas. It didn't happen that often. 

The Quarter Sessions for the County, a lower level of judicial administration to the Assizes, were also held in the Shire Hall, presided over in later years by Sir Marlay Sampson, Lord Merthyr or Colonel G. T. Kelway, sitting with lay magistrates. 

The Shire Hall was also the venue for tribunals, inquiries, magistrates courts and county court hearings, inquests and meetings of the county council and the rural district council, mayor makings and other meetings of various kinds. In the upper rooms, meetings of the county roads and bridges and various other committees and, of course, the magistrates courts committees, were held. 

Lots More Here. http://silverstealth.fotopic.net/c1616788.html







1905 Shire Hall, to the left.


























The Judges View.
















Counsel's View






The Dock






Stairs from The Cells To The Dock


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 26, 2008)

bloomin awsome!! love the buildings in haverfordwest


----------



## skittles (Nov 26, 2008)

fabulous, but its obviously not abandoned as the lights are on everywhere. Or is it?


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 26, 2008)

skittles said:


> fabulous, but its obviously not abandoned as the lights are on everywhere. Or is it?



It closed about 4 years ago, currently the magistrates courts are being stripped out but the Crown court will remain.


----------



## Potter (Nov 27, 2008)

That is great.


----------



## Exploretime (Nov 27, 2008)

Man i cant believe it, ive wanted to get into this place for ages. Great pics and info, ive got some old pics somewhere that you might be interested in, i'll try to find them. Ive checked this place out a couple of times recently, nice to finally see the inside. Good job mate.


----------



## silverstealth (Nov 27, 2008)

Dumptyboy said:


> Man i cant believe it, ive wanted to get into this place for ages. Great pics and info, ive got some old pics somewhere that you might be interested in, i'll try to find them. Ive checked this place out a couple of times recently, nice to finally see the inside. Good job mate.



If you could find the old pictures that would be mega mate..


----------



## Exploretime (Nov 27, 2008)

silverstealth said:


> If you could find the old pictures that would be mega mate..



Im searching as i write this , it may take me a while to locate them. Ive seen some by Francis Firth:
http://www.francisfrith.com/search/wales/dyfed/haverfordwest/photos/haverfordwest_H41017.htm
http://www.francisfrith.com/search/wales/dyfed/haverfordwest/photos/haverfordwest_53743.htm
But youve probably seen them already. I'll keep searching for the ones ive got and i'll pm them to you if and when i find them. Cheers mate.


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 27, 2008)

Fantastic place! Excellent photos and write-up as always. Absolutely love the bookcases.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 28, 2008)

Yet another tip top Report matey 

Me faves are the ones from the Cells -LOVE those old doors with the spy-holes :jiggy:

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## chizyramone (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice report silverstealth.

Good to see the place and nice to see a bit of the Lower Three in the corner of your second photo 

And the third picture showing the Picture Frame Seduction flyer on the court sign, loving that!!!

Haven't been there sice August and High Street looks well different

Wasn't there talk of it becoming a Wetherspoon's


----------



## Exploretime (Nov 28, 2008)

Wasn't there talk of it becoming a Wetherspoon's [/QUOTE]

Yeah there was talk of it being a wetherspoons but the local council decided an art gallery would be more beneficial to the town 
Wetherspoon is now gonna be at Wilton house( next to Eddies snooker bar) Quay street. Happy days.


----------



## chizyramone (Nov 28, 2008)

OK, art gallery is erm nice. 

Wetherspoon's at Wilton House, nice one. 

Love Quay Street, used to live there.


----------



## dave (Nov 29, 2008)

great pics and write up a fascinating insight into the place that paperwork looked interesting.


----------

